# Shaved too short



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I shaved my breeding doe to short..How long does it take to grow back.Thanks


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

What's "too short"? Razor slick? Could take 3 mths or longer to grow back to full winter length.


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm showing her in a month ,and I'm new to this,I heard,I should have left her hair long..Oops


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

It will grow out some, but probably will still look short.


----------

